# maltipoo



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

I just saw a cute maltese/poodle mix on Petfinder. It is at the shelter in Garland, Texas. I would snatch it up in a second if I lived close. Poor thing. Her name is Tulip.


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I know how sweet they are. I also went to petfinder the other day to see if there was any in my area. I found one locally. He is adorable. When I called the rescue, the lady told me because I don't have a fenced in yard that she wouldn't even consider talking to me about adopting him. She also told me that she wanted him to go to a home where there were no more dogs, even though she advertises that he gets along well with other dogs.







She was very rude!







She has had him since March. He was given to her by the owners because he had to be groomed so much and they couldn't handle it. So sad!







Her suggestion to me is that she didn't recomend having more than one of these breed of dogs because they are so demanding. She assured me that she was a professional in this field.







She hung up on me







No thank you for acquiring or I am sorry; just rude and blunt.
I talked to several people in my area to see if they knew her. A man I know at work tried to adopt a dog and she gave him the run around for months and kept giving him excuses of why he didn't need a dog. I am like my husband---we think that she is attached to him and doesn't want to give him up.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Baby Gizmo_@Sep 29 2005, 08:16 AM
> *I know how sweet they are.  I also went to petfinder the other day to see if there was any in my area.  I found one locally.  He is adorable.  When I called the rescue, the lady told me because I don't have a fenced in yard that she wouldn't even consider talking to me about adopting him.  She also told me that she wanted him to go to a home where there were no more dogs, even though she advertises that he gets along well with other dogs.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That is terrible. I have seen some adoption applications that were so detailed that no one would qualify. Yes, it sounds like this lady is being selfish. Sometimes when you see a dog on petfinder for an extended period it is because the foster is too attached. In that case, they should just take the pet off and keep it.


----------



## lethalfire (Sep 7, 2005)

That is one of the things that gets me... they have all these dogs that need
rescued but they make it near impossible for people to rescue them.

I have young children so I know better to even try even though my kids
have been raised with animals and we are an animal friendly and concious family
that teaches our children to love and respect our pets and other animals.

As far as the fenced in yard... that is taking it a little to the extremes to me, I don't have a fenced in yard but I gurantee that Cosmo doesn't outside with out
me right there by his side. I honestly think they make it harder to rescue a 
dog than they do to adopt a child.

Maybe I am looking at this wrong but as long as you can provide a safe and loving
atmosphere and can afford the medical needs shouldn't that qualify as a good home?

And then stating that since you already have a Maltese you shouldn't have another toy dog because of the grooming? Hello obvoiusly you already know the
time and money it takes for their grooming needs therefore you should know what
a second one would add to that. Ok sorry I'll get off my soap box


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

If they want people to adopt these poor unwanted dogs why are they being so difficult with genuine enquiries. If someone was so rude to me when I called I would have called and asked to speak to someone else and report her attitude. Like you say she probably wanted to keep the dog herself, then why hasn't she adopted him?


----------



## Baby Gizmo (Apr 18, 2005)

I agree with you all. They make it virtually impossible to adopt a dog. Before I was going to adopt him I was going to take my furbaby to meet him and take her all the information about my baby, including his medical records showing that I do take care of him.







Call me silly but I don't allow my baby around another dog unless I know they are up to date on their shots and on heartworm medicine. It would just kill me if he caught something.







I never let my baby outside by himself. I am afraid that he will wonder off or that someone will pick him up because he is so friendly towards people.

I know how expensive it is to take care of their hair and all the rest. There aren't but a couple of groomers in the rural area where I live and I didn't like the way they cut him either time. The next time I took him to my vet I told him I wanted to be shown how to cut him properly without gaping him real bad. I have a great vet, he showed me everything I needed to know. It is easy! I bought all the necessary grooming products and I do him myself and a friend of mine's malt too.

If I could have talked to someone else I would have. This lady does this at her home. They are not in a shelter. On her sight she has at least 20 dogs for adoption. From what I understand she takes care of all of them out of her own pocket. She is just selfish is what I think, too.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

Wait....she has 20 dogs, but won't let this little dog go to a home that has ONE other dog? 

Does she think its best for the poor little guy to be doomed to a life completely apart from any friends/playmates of his own kind?!

Something really is very weird here.

And, I wonder if it's even legal that she has all those dogs at her house. Personally, I think she sounds like a small-time (for now anyway) hoarder.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NC's Mom_@Sep 30 2005, 08:40 AM
> *Wait....she has 20 dogs, but won't let this little dog go to a home that has ONE other dog?
> 
> Does she think its best for the poor little guy to be doomed to a life completely apart from any friends/playmates of his own kind?!
> ...


[/QUOTE]
The same thing was crossing my mind. She definitely contradicted herself.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I wonder if the rescue is just a sham. She may be set up as a non-profit organization and perhaps all expenses related to the care of her animals is tax deductible, etc. She does sound like a hoarder and maybe this is how she can pay for everything....


----------



## abkadefkey (Sep 27, 2005)

Wow, where in Garland is this? That's not far from where I live at all! I will gladly go check it out

Susan


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

yah thats what jessica simpson has((daisy))


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I agree with all of you - before we got Ruby Jean I wanted to rescue a dog. There was a male and I applied for him did all the jumping through hoops--and right when I thought I was going to qualify to adopt him--they turned me down saying I was to busy......mind you I don't work. I'm at home---







I couldn't believe it. He was a 5 year old maltese. I couldn't believe the questions they asked over the phone. I think I had 3 phone interviews. Oh well I guess it just wasn't meant to be. They are missing out on good homes though. I called her the maltese nazi--lol.....


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by abkadefkey_@Sep 30 2005, 04:40 PM
> *Wow, where in Garland is this?  That's not far from where I live at all!  I will gladly go check it out
> 
> Susan
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=105134*


[/QUOTE]

Do a search on petfinder.com and look at maltese by zip code. She should come up if not already adopted.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RubyJeansmom_@Oct 1 2005, 01:51 AM
> *I agree with all of you - before we got Ruby Jean I wanted to rescue a dog. There was a male and I applied for him did all the jumping through hoops--and right when I thought I was going to qualify to adopt him--they turned me down saying I was to busy......mind you I don't work. I'm at home---
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
maltese nazi!! That's funny. What did you tell her you did that made her think you were too busy?


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Maltipoo, huh? Should I tell them, former MO members?

A while ago my groomer was out of town and Sammie's toenails were overly long. There is a nearby small town with a groomer who was trying to establish a new business in her converted garage. I took Sammie in to just have his toenails cut. She was very busy with a nasty little rescue and said it would be a while. I had some errands I absolutely HAD to run and put Sammie in one of the little cages. It took me a little longer than I had expected, but when I got back to her place, his toenails were clipped and brushed, she had brushed his hair a little, tied a kerchief around his neck and told me he was a perfect gentleman. 'Nuff said. Picked him up and took him home.

About three months later I was have breakfast with some girlfriends in a local restaurant and another friend joined us--we all call her Ethel Mertz. Always knows the good stuff. She asked me how Sammie was doing, then dropped a little bomb. :new_Eyecrazy: This new groomer had two litters of maltipoos, and this crazy lady had told her somebody had brought their malt in to get his toenails cut, she had two little poodles in heat, and she put this maltie in the house with the two little ladies and let nature take its course! She was proud of it! 

I went and confronted her, and yes, she had bred my Sammie without my consent, approval, or anything else. I had been lobbying for having him neutered for a looooong time, but Doggie Daddie flat refused. The children (all boys) would grab their crotches and run when the subject came up--and it came up often. I have never been so angry in my life. This woman was said she didn't know what I was so upset about, he just "got him some" and that was that. The puppies were here, she was going to sell them, and she ordered me off her property, or she would call the law!

My first call was to our lawyer, who (after he stopped laughing) said what she did was wrong, but he'd have to think about what law (if any) had been broken, and in a very short while, he came up with plenty. He apologized for laughing (while he was giggling) and told me he would make a few calls and then get back to me. He sent her a letter on his office letterhead advising her of possible impending legal action against her at my request. 

Apparently this was not the first time she had had a near miss with the law, because she called her stepfather to bail her out. If I said his name, most of you would recognize it. Bear in mind we are near Nashville, Music City USA. He reseponded immediately to our lawyer and wanted to work out the details of a fair settlement right away. I have since learned she was on probation for another scam. 

To make a very long story short, she agreed to close up her grooming studio, turn full custody of the SEVEN puppies over to me in addition to paying me what their fair market value as compensation. In return, I agreed not to sue. I did not have room for all these doggies, so her stepfather offered to take them and their moms to his big farm/ranch and take care of them until they were ready to GIVE away. No sale involved. I refused to make any money on this little piece of fraud. I certainly had no trouble finding homes for them--good, loving caring homes--and over the 4th of July weekend, he brought the now four month (+/-) pups back to me and they were delivered to their forever homes. For those of you who know the whole nasty story, they are all now healthy, happy, and you'd never know there was any poodle in them. They all look like gorgeous little malties. They were all given away with a spay/neuter agreement which Mr. Wonderful paid in advance to a local vet so there were no excusesfor not having it done. All but one of them has been fixed, and that one is scheduled right after the first of the year. 

As for the money he paid me, $5000 went to an animal shelter with a no kill policy and $5,000 went to a shelter for battered women and their children. Even though it's a bit like closing the barn door after the horse escapes, Sammie was neutered (taking no chances).

There is a lesson here for all of us. First, have that baby spayed or neutered. When we first got Sam, we were playing around with the idea of becoming breeders and showers, with the help and support of the wonderful man who sold him to us, and whose wife showed. We decided not to do that, but Daddy did not want the surgery, but now regrets this decision. Second, protect your baby! Nuff said.

Samsonsmom


Damndest toenail cut I've ever had! Sammie


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samsonsmom_@Nov 18 2005, 04:16 PM
> *Maltipoo, huh? Should I tell them, former MO members?
> 
> A while ago my groomer was out of town and Sammie's toenails were overly long.  There is a nearby small town with a groomer who was trying to establish a new business in her converted garage. I took Sammie in to just have his toenails cut.  She was very busy with a nasty little rescue and said it would be a while.  I had some errands I absolutely HAD to run and put Sammie in one of the little cages.  It took me a little longer than I had expected, but when I got back to her place, his toenails were clipped and brushed, she had brushed his hair a little, tied a kerchief around his neck and told me he was a perfect gentleman.  'Nuff said.  Picked him up and took him home.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
All I can think to say is "OMG!!!"


----------



## samsonsmom (May 4, 2005)

Forgot one other positive outcome comment on my looooog post (sorry). The little poodle mommies,of which he took custody, were spayed and also placed in good homes by the idiot's stepdad. He asked for and received one of the maltipoo puppies for himself and for a granddaughter--from one of his other children--to play with when she comes to visit grampa. Guess the old adage is right--all's well that ends well, and if it's not well, it's not ended yet.

Samsonsmom


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samsonsmom_@Nov 18 2005, 04:41 PM
> *Forgot one other positive outcome comment on my looooog post (sorry).  The little poodle mommies,of which he took custody, were spayed and also placed in good homes by the idiot's stepdad.  He asked for and received one of the maltipoo puppies for himself and for a granddaughter--from one of his other children--to play with when she comes to visit grampa.  Guess the old adage is right--all's well that ends well, and if it's not well, it's not ended yet.
> 
> Samsonsmom
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121015*


[/QUOTE]
You have me very curious on who the guy is now!


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

Samsonsmom,
Your story just blew my mind :new_Eyecrazy: . So, tell me..........do you trim his nails yourself now! I wonder what her plan was if your little guy didn't conveniently show up. No telling what kind of poodle combo she would have ended up with. I am glad you made her pay for her dishonestly and violating your little man!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by samsonsmom_@Nov 18 2005, 05:16 PM
> *Maltipoo, huh? Should I tell them, former MO members?*


i was never a formal member of MO, but i do remember reading your story and being completely in rage FOR you. the audacity of some people!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I also remember reading your post. I was sooo shocked that someone would do that. I am glad all went well.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm another who had read your entire saga over there and was just feeling so sorry for what you had gone through, etc. You got a fairytale ending, thank goodness!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Samsonmom:
OMG!  That is about all I can say...
Thank goodness for Ethel Mertz or you might have never known..


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

I also remember poor Sammie's nail story.It was such an aweful time for you but with a wonderful ending.And what a great warning to other unexpecting ppl.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Is this the first time the story has been told here? I thought I'd missed something cause I haven't been to any other sites in a long time. OMG! What a nightmare! Sounds like you handled it just right.....you GO! 

PS. I LOVE Nashville (or Nashvegas as my daughter calls it - she graduated from Vandy in 2004 and is in Dental School in Mississippi.)


----------

